# Restored Hope



## Mr.Gixxer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yesterday,  Easter Sunday, I got off work, picked my mom up to come to my house for dinner.  I was using my mother in laws car.  Long story short,  it ran hot half way home.  It was the thermostat.  As we waited in the heat for the car to cool down.  A black suv pulled up.  Older white gentleman asked if we needed help.  He gave a water jug,  and he and his wife drove off. Rear of truck, a square and compass decal. We were on the road about an hour. Shortly after another gentleman walked up with a cups and a gallon of cold juice.  As he shook my hand and reminded us be careful on side of the road i couldn't help but notice the masonic ring on his finger. Both called to see how we made out.  Meant a lot considering the number of cars that just drove by. My journey to become a minority mainstream mason in Alabama hasn't gone dark. Bless you all. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Apr 21, 2014)

Now that's what I like to hear 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Apr 21, 2014)

I wish you the best of luck sir!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 22, 2014)

A few years ago I pulled over on the side of the road to look up directions and a vehicle pulled up behind me. A gentleman got out of the car, walked up to my window and asked if I required any assistance. Turns out he noticed the blue slipper sticker on our back window. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Terbak (Apr 22, 2014)

Things like this are why I'm still interested in becoming a Mason. I'm from a smaller Iowa town and this sort of thing is lost in the city.

Making good men better indeed. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stories like this remind me of why I wanted to join the Craft to begin with.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 13, 2014)

Brotherly love and affection!


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------

